# Tiger Herding Border Collie



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kinda cool actually

AOL.com Video - Border Collie Rounds Up Tigers in South Africa


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoa! Unbelievable ! Love BCs. If I couldn't have a GSD I would have one!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have Riley. He's GSD/BC. He's a total pain in the butt sometimes lol. I dont think i could deal with a full blooded BC. My uncle's girl Gracie is pretty intense but she corrects really easily and learns pretty much anything after the 2nd time you should her what you want.


----------

